# How hard would it be for me to recieve a disability check for SAD?



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I barely leave the house and my neighbors already think I'm crazy so I'm assuming it wouldn't be so hard would it?

I mainly need some kind of income to help me pay for school (I plan on going back, unfortunately I dont have the money to do so) plus going to class would force me to be more social.


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

I assume you are in the states?
I am in Australia, so I can't obviously give you any direct advice. However I know here in Aus that if you were able to attend school, your demonstrating the capacity beyond that of being 'disabled' by your condition. 
So from that perspective, if you were able to attend school, your social anxiety cannot be to the extent that it would stop you from working.
I am not trying to troll, just trying to provide some input from the other side (I work for the welfare system we have in Australia).
Maybe if you had doctors recommendation that you are unable to work? I am not sure what they require to be accepted for benefits.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I think SAD, depending on the severity, is a very real disability. It undoubtably interferes with ones ability to live a "normal" , functional life.

Unfortunately, I have a hard time convincing the people in my life that this is a serious disorder (and that you can't just "get over it") so I might imagine convincing the government would be pretty hard.

Might be worth a try! Let us know how it goes.

Good luck!


----------



## 49 and all loan (Dec 28, 2011)

i have been diagnosised with major deppresive disorder social anxiety and aviodent personality disorder and i am recieving ssi. some people i know were turned down the first time and they got a lawyer to appeal there case and they did win. it can just take alot of time but don't give up


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

49 and all loan said:


> i have been diagnosised with major deppresive disorder social anxiety and aviodent personality disorder and i am recieving ssi. some people i know were turned down the first time and they got a lawyer to appeal there case and they did win. *it can just take alot of time but don't give up*


I'm in my 20s, so you're saying I won't be able to get it until I'm almost 50?

might as well start looking for a job then :afr

do you know anyone else in their 20s who isn't like intellectually disabled _(I honestly might as well be at this point, WHATS THE DIFFERENCE? seriously)_ that receives disability?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

cindy8701 said:


> I assume you are in the states?
> I am in Australia, so I can't obviously give you any direct advice. However I know here in Aus that if you were able to attend school, your demonstrating the capacity beyond that of being 'disabled' by your condition.
> So from that perspective, if you were able to attend school, your social anxiety cannot be to the extent that it would stop you from working.
> I am not trying to troll, just trying to provide some input from the other side (I work for the welfare system we have in Australia).
> Maybe if you had doctors recommendation that you are unable to work? I am not sure what they require to be accepted for benefits.


you're right...........I'm just looking for the easy way out though

I need to be working but most importantly I need a degree so I won't be working some dead end job for the rest of my life........

But honestly I'd rather just stay inside and let the world pass me by though, however school seems alot easier (in general, if I "HAVE" to leave the house, i'll do it for an education) than getting a job at the moment.

I wish the U.S was a socialist state so I could get a frikkin degree for free and not be hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt when I'm finished

I also wish the world would really end in 2012, it would save me alot of stress in the future


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I know some people here have had trouble getting it (even with panic disorder and agoraphobia).


----------



## Wallflower81 (Dec 21, 2011)

I applied once a couple years ago and was denied because they said the fact that I could watch children (I babysit) meant that I was capable of having a job. Which is quite annoying since they don't realize just how little pay I take because I'm too afraid to ask for higher pay & also the fact that I'm able to do that job is because I'm pretty much in a home all day long with no other adult contact.

After that I had a moment of "No. I'm not going to let this SA ruin my life" and made the dumb decision to move to Cali on my own without my safety blanket (my mom). Spent a year there where the SA got even worse, neared a breakdown and moved back to Ohio. That was a year ago. I applied again for disability, was denied after 6 months, appealed that decision and was again denied. There reasoning: "Although we understand your issue causes _slight discomfort_ we feel you are of sound mind enough to work". The fact that they said "slight discomfort" has really sent me into a depression the past few months. I am now in the process of appealing yet again but getting a lawyer this time. I should really say that my mom is in the process because frankly I would have given up after the first denial. But I can't continue living with her, she just can't afford it. The lawyers that she has talked to though have said that waiting for a hearing to get the appeal going can take anywhere from 12 to 16 months, which means another year of no help and of not knowing whether I will get approved or not.

Sorry for the long reply but I figured you're better off knowing just how long the process can take and that you will most likely be denied the first few times you apply. It really is a battle :sigh


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Really hard. You'll have to get 2 independent doctors to certify you as disabled. Then you've got to prove that SAD makes it so you can't work. I've heard it's quite an ordeal and takes a long time.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> I barely leave the house and my neighbors already think I'm crazy so I'm assuming it wouldn't be so hard would it?
> 
> I mainly need some kind of income to help me pay for school (I plan on going back, unfortunately I dont have the money to do so) plus going to class would force me to be more social.





cindy8701 said:


> I assume you are in the states?
> I am in Australia, so I can't obviously give you any direct advice. However I know here in Aus that if you were able to attend school, your demonstrating the capacity beyond that of being 'disabled' by your condition.
> So from that perspective, if you were able to attend school, your social anxiety cannot be to the extent that it would stop you from working.
> I am not trying to troll, just trying to provide some input from the other side (I work for the welfare system we have in Australia).
> Maybe if you had doctors recommendation that you are unable to work? I am not sure what they require to be accepted for benefits.





Wallflower81 said:


> I applied once a couple years ago and was denied because they said the fact that I could watch children (I babysit) meant that I was capable of having a job. Which is quite annoying since they don't realize just how little pay I take because I'm too afraid to ask for higher pay & also the fact that I'm able to do that job is because I'm pretty much in a home all day long with no other adult contact.
> 
> After that I had a moment of "No. I'm not going to let this SA ruin my life" and made the dumb decision to move to Cali on my own without my safety blanket (my mom). Spent a year there where the SA got even worse, neared a breakdown and moved back to Ohio. That was a year ago. I applied again for disability, was denied after 6 months, appealed that decision and was again denied. There reasoning: "Although we understand your issue causes _slight discomfort_ we feel you are of sound mind enough to work". The fact that they said "slight discomfort" has really sent me into a depression the past few months. I am now in the process of appealing yet again but getting a lawyer this time. I should really say that my mom is in the process because frankly I would have given up after the first denial. But I can't continue living with her, she just can't afford it. The lawyers that she has talked to though have said that waiting for a hearing to get the appeal going can take anywhere from 12 to 16 months, which means another year of no help and of not knowing whether I will get approved or not.
> 
> Sorry for the long reply but I figured you're better off knowing just how long the process can take and that you will most likely be denied the first few times you apply. It really is a battle :sigh


mmmmkay !! as most of you here are probably aware of i have MD at the end of my name, and that means iam a doctor, and being a doctor means iam smart, possibly the smartest person on this forum. so listen up folks!

consult this video






the reason why you will or are having problems with disability with true disabling psych issue is because your going about it the exact same route milllions of these people who try to scam & hussle the system go about it. they have to deal with people doing great academy award winning sick patient in a heart wrenching hospital tv drama performances like that all day. you have to show proof of whats going on with you especially with psych issues. how do you do that ? a personnel voucher by a psych dr or inpatient psych hospital stays for about a week long getting officially diagnosed by a DR. and then possibly going through outpatient maintenance that most if not all hospitals will try to get for you like seeing a psych or psychologist ounce a week or maybe a month. some hospitals even have there own outpatient programs. having a psych label from a psych hospital while having psych docs to vouch for your psych illness will almost always get you psych disability. helpful???


----------

